# Exercise or run till you drop...



## sidepasser

Anyone here into exercise? 

I have been hitting the gym 3-4 days a week at work and can really tell a difference in the way I look.

I do the elliptical, treadmill, bicycle and just added some weights this week. Have to be careful with the weights, I have rotator cuff tears in both shoulders.

I also ride at least 4 days a week and take a lesson every Sunday. After I ride, I change and take the dog out for a walk. This week I added running back to the lineup. Haven't done that since I broke my leg, so starting slow and doing lots of walking in between.

It really has helped, I am down another 4 lbs and the week isn't up yet.

I have learned about this really neat stuff called Gurney Goo that I use every day when I walk/run. Keeps me from getting blisters.

Any ideas to mix up a routine?


----------



## Lisa in WA

I started lifting weights two years ago and found out that I really liked it. Which is a big deal for someone with exercise aversion disorder. I've been doing it 3 days a week (with a trainer) and it has made such a huge difference in my body and my health and well being. I love being strong. I also love outlifting some of the men in the gym. I'm not as faithful with the pure cardio, I do it in fits and starts but the lifting does pump up my heart rate as well.


----------



## sidepasser

Weight loss journey still a mystery to me 

Down a total of 19 lbs today..

Ate ONE small plate of seafood fettucine yesterday and gained two lbs..ugh no.

Good happenings: bought exercise pants yesterday cause it is getting down right hot in Alabama. Bought large, put them on, they fell off..

I am now a serious medium in pants and those had best have a drawstring cause I am heading for a small.

More running, riding, walking, less eating and less sitting..it's all good.

Began 173 - now..154..going for 135. Any less and I get positively waifish..but in such a nice way. 

I am following Adrian Bryant - he's the bomb on making exercise fun without buying a bunch of equipment. http://www.nowloss.com/#/home

and it is FREE..all free. He isn't selling you anything except how to get in shape for free, what to eat, etc. Makes it fun too..
and if you do what he shows you for FREE on youtube, you will look good naked. And who doesn't want to be able to look in the mirror and go "wow, look at me at my age"?

It's not easy, but it works!


----------



## Rafter B

i have been totally into doing lots of cardio. over the years, I have learned what it takes for me to loose weight, and that is to run. although I hate it, it hurts and all that stuff. recently, I added weights, and have amazing results with that. I started this workout that a friend gave it, it is a killer. mind you, I have been totally into this cardio, and have been going hard for 6 months, even so far as doing 2 a days. I made it to day 20 on the workout, and now, it has been 7 days since I have done a workout, and I am 6bummed. no energy, no nothing. hope that tmw I will be different and I will actually workout again. but anyways, this is the workout you do. it is crazy, cuz it is 6 days a week, but I was already doing that with the cardio anyways. 

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/jim-stoppani-six-week-shortcut-to-shred.html


----------



## Twobottom

Thats great keep it up! I have found that exercise without diet does very little for my outward appearance. And I dont mind working out but dieting is very hard for me to sustain. I love food, love to cook and eat.

Last year I started an exercise program and kept with it for 5 months, but allowed myself to basically eat what I wanted. I basically just got larger though not fatter. I kept my belly but my arms and legs got thicker. This winter I'm going for a stricter diet and more cardio.


----------



## plowjockey

I'm really pressed for time any more, so if I make it to the "Y" i do 1 hr on the eliptical (high setting), pull ups, abdominal excericies and a (very) little wight lifitng. 'll also punch a heavy bag for 20 mins (my favorite). I also want to start swimming and have started their yoga.

I did spend a few dollars hiring a personal trainer, to show me how to work on core muscle groups, and to push me. Have not used him in a few months, but might take of a few sessions again.

*If you go to a gym, a GOOD personal trainer, is worth every penny paid IMO even if you take just a few sessions.* You learn a lot with one.


----------



## christinarobert

Two months back I was also fat and had height weight. After this, I started doing exercise on a daily basis and also hired a personal trainer. He trained me with some good fat loss exercises and helped me in burning my body fat. In just one month I have seen a lot of improvement in my body. I am still doing these exercises on routine wise. 



--------------------------------
Christina
Unique Indian wedding cards- A gateway to perfectly planned marriage!


----------



## MichaelZ

I think timing has a lot to do with the exercise and diet. I might eat a donut or pizza in the morning or midday, but never late at night. And I try to get my exercise in after my last major meal if I can, and have a light snack later. Exercise boosts your metabolism, even steady light exercise for an hour or two like household chores - doing these after your last major meal can do a lot to keep off unwanted weight. I can tell when I have been "slacking off' - I feel bloated.


----------



## Tyler520

It is important to consistently change things up.

I change my weightlifting routine every 6-8 weeks to prevent plateaus. And it is just as important to do with food intake. a cheat day once a week, and a cheat week twice a year is actually good for you: it helps you cope and avoid falling off the wagon, but also "resets" your system so that you can continue to make progress.

I don't believe in fad dieting or extreme bouts of one fad exercise or another - it requires lifestyle change, period.

I used to be overweight, and took up cycling - lost 40 pounds, and dropped 5 inches from my waste. Took up weightlifting about 3 years ago, and have not looked back, nor will I allow myself to fall back into my old rut.

I go to the gym in the mornings 5-6 days a week. You have more energy after you wake up, and the workout will help provide more energy throughout the rest of the day (once it becomes part of your daily routine).

I wrote an extensive guide on finding proper nutritional balance at THIS THREAD 

I should probably consider adding some input on weight training, too.

Hope it helps - let me know if you have additional questions.


----------



## big rockpile

I can't do actual running because of Genetic problems in my Legs but still do plenty of Cardio.

They recommend so many Calories a day for me which seem High, lets say I very seldom go over but have plenty.

So far I have lost 16 pounds. 73 more to go.

big rockpile


----------



## ClubMike

I really do not like exercising, nope in fact I hate it. I used to use a nordic track ski machine, it was working good until I almost fell off the dang thing because of a bad bearing slip. 

So I bought an exerpeutic 1000 recumbent bike and I just love it. It is very low impact, I love to ride bicycles although I just do not do it enough. So now I just hop on my bike in the den and flip on a you tube video and off I go. Very easy to do at home, I am very lazy in my old age.

In fact now I ride those dangerous trails (in my den) that I would never attempt in real life. I have yet to fall off of my recumbent bike.


----------



## haley1

Some of the work out videos are good. Check out your libraries. Our had p90 that was a good workout. My wife bought 21 day fit and that is really good


----------



## CountryMom22

The most important thing to remember is this is a lifestyle change. Find an exercise that you enjoy...that makes it easier to fit it in. Take some of your favorite recipes and rework them to make them healthier. Even though I rarely eat cake or cookies, unless it's a cheat day/week, I do bake a lot for the rest of my family. I replace the oil in any recipe that is baked in something ( ie: brownie pan, cake pan, cupcake tin), with an equal amount of applesauce! You can't taste a difference, but your making even your junk food healthier!

It's equally important to remember to shake up your workouts. You want to keep your muscles guessing to get the best results. Enjoy!
Sue


----------



## TxHorseMom

Ok, question. 90% of my weight is in my abdomen. I have thin/normal legs, hips, and arms. Here is my problem. I have/had 3 herniated discs in my back. I CAN NOT injure it again. It actually hasn't bothered me for a couple of years, but I was out of work for 6 weeks and don't want to do it again. So my question is does anyone know of a modified crunch, or exercise I can do to tighten up my tummy? I am doing cardio and counting calories to lose weight. Am I stuck with a big/flabby tummy?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Cortisol. 
I found out that my 'pooge' was from a cortisol build up.
All the stress, the constant 'fight or flight' mode my life was in at the time, caused me to constantly be dumping cortisol into my system.
When it's too much, the excess presents itself in the form of a 'chubby belly'.
(( I also drank soft drinks .....2-3 a day))

I will never have that 'rock hard' belly I did pre-kids / pre-40's........BUT once I calmed down and quit the soda, I don't look pregnant anymore!!!


----------



## TxHorseMom

I gave up sodas a couple of years ago. Not sure how to give up stress. Lol


----------



## Tyler520

TxHorseMom said:


> Ok, question. 90% of my weight is in my abdomen. I have thin/normal legs, hips, and arms. Here is my problem. I have/had 3 herniated discs in my back. I CAN NOT injure it again. It actually hasn't bothered me for a couple of years, but I was out of work for 6 weeks and don't want to do it again. So my question is does anyone know of a modified crunch, or exercise I can do to tighten up my tummy? I am doing cardio and counting calories to lose weight. Am I stuck with a big/flabby tummy?


core exercises won't do anything to diminish the fat accumulated around your waste - it will come down to cardio.

Given your condition, I would recommend swimming or a stationary bike for an hour a day, 5 days a week; if that is too difficult right now, build up to it by starting at 30 mins a day, 3 days a week, and working your way up. you should aim at keeping your heart rate up to 70% above resting rate. 

That ebing said, I would still do core exercises to help strengthen and protect your back. again, given your condition, I would recommend the following core and lower back exercises:

body weight back raises - 3 sets to failure w/ good form:










If you don't have access to a back raise machine, try Supermans:








Supermans are a little awkward to get accustomed to at first - the trick is to concentrate on contracting your lower back muscles, glutes and hamstrings. Also, don't "jerk" your body- control the extension and contraction.

Swiss Ball crunches - 3 sets to failure w/ good form:
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-wvxC0tiQJ...AAA1c/ocmV0_BzdI0/s1600/swiss-ball-crunch.jpg

Standing torso twist w/ a barball over your shoulders -3 sets of 30-50 full rotations.

I can't find a good picture - just put a light barbell over your shoulders while standing upright, feetshoulder width apart, and twist your core to each side about 75 degrees

plank, hold until failure, 1 set:


----------



## Terri

Far cells in your abdomen are more sensitive to blood sugar swings, insulin swings, and I think cortisol swings as well. Can you find out what your triglycerides were at your last appointment? High triglycerides mean that your body is not holding a steady level of those items. 

A good way to stabilize your blood chemistry and to reduce your abdomen is to reduce the amount of fast-digesting food that you eat and eat more lean protein and salads and such. That way you get a slow steady release of nutrients into your system instead of the feast-and-fast effect of eating too many carbs. Check your triglycerides: I bet you dollars to doughnuts that it was high at your last check up.


----------



## TxHorseMom

Thanks for the help. Not sure about the triglycerides. I do get lab work done about every 6 months due to hypothyroidism. My cholesterol is good, I know that.


----------



## Raiz

TxHorseMom said:


> Ok, question. 90% of my weight is in my abdomen. I have thin/normal legs, hips, and arms. Here is my problem. I have/had 3 herniated discs in my back. I CAN NOT injure it again. It actually hasn't bothered me for a couple of years, but I was out of work for 6 weeks and don't want to do it again. So my question is does anyone know of a modified crunch, or exercise I can do to tighten up my tummy? I am doing cardio and counting calories to lose weight. Am I stuck with a big/flabby tummy?


You can't spot reduce fat without liposuction. Your best bet is to continue to work out and lose weight. The weight off of your belly will eventually drop as your body looks for extra calories to burn.


----------



## davidsam77

Running is the best exercise and also gives good results.:banana:

But swimming is the most important and benefits given exercise.:rock:


----------

